

File Sharing and Chat in Node.js - buckingcharlie

Hi everyone, I&#x27;m a Node.js developer. I would like to share with you all a site that I&#x27;ve been working on the past 8 months. Hopefully someone will find it useful. The source code is available on my github account.<p>The application is an IRC-like chat with file sharing.<p>URL: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.canisshare.com
GitHub: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;winicius24&#x2F;open-source-drive<p>Let me know what you think about it.<p>Best Regards,
Bucking Charlie
======
ashraful
This is really cool, but I think you should improve the design of the app to
make it more user-friendly.

I'm a freelance designer, and I'd love to help you out.

You can checkout a chat app I designed on my portfolio:
[http://ash.co/work/superchat/index.html](http://ash.co/work/superchat/index.html)

Email me at ashrafulsf@gmail.com if you are interested.

